# Striped bass



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tell me what you know about striped bass. I caught one the other night flathead fishing on a live bream, and after grilling some of it today, I want to catch more. This was obviously night time, near a slough mouth, and just out of the main channel. I've heard they like slough mouths and you can use plugs to catch them. That's about all I know about them, other than they're dang tasty.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Shoot a message to Lim-It-Out. I remember him working pretty hard to figure it out last year. He's really good about sharing knowledge.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ol Stripers, I have had my fun with them on Yellow River. You are on the right track about fishing the slew mouths at night. People think striper fishing is only good in the winter, fish gotta eat. Those stripers congregate outside of slew mouths all summer long. They feed all through the night starting just at sunset and up-until sun-rise then retreating back into the cool depths of the deep hole to wait out the day.

The trick is a natural presentation and give them what they are naturally feeding on. Use a ultra-light with tiny hooks and nibbles of worms to load up on Roaches. They aren't hard to find at all. Once you have several dozen you should be good for the night.

The trick to getting the stripers is using light line with no weight. Let your roach do the work. 

Using a 4/0-5/0 Kahle hook on a Fluorocarbon leader tied to a swivel for a tad bit of weight and that's it. Deploy baits and wait quietly.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I wondered if hanging a small bream, or a roach, on a balloon would do any good. Give them an option mid-colum instead of just on the bottom.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I always have caught stripers by accident while fishing for bream. But its always been at the mouth of governers bayou or on the main river channel.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anybody know if crappie minnows would work??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I catch them on the Alabama river occasionally. When they open a dam and the water starts to exit the creek the shad start to move out and the largemouths, spots and stripers will congregate to feed before the bait escape into the big deep water. I've got a crank bait that looks just like a shad that works well - also caught a few on a gold spoon. They are easier to catch locally in the winter - super cold and just after daylight on blackwater with a BIG topwater plug is fun!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What's a roach?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

chaps said:


> What's a roach?


River roach - that's one in the pic above - wiggler stealing little..... fish


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, they're the ones making your bobber wiggle but never go under so you sit there and feed them worm after worm haha


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

always threw river roaches on the bank. aggravating things.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> always threw river roaches on the bank. aggravating things.


Hey raccoons gotta eat too


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Time of year is a big plus. I had better luck around Jim's Fish Camp, in the fall, with ligt tackle and a few split shot sinkers, using live shrimp

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

The term 'roach' is probably just a regional slang for small baitfish like the various shiner species in the area (some of which are beautiful, btw, look up pteronotropis signipinnis or pteronotropis welaka for example). The actual roach fish I believe are found in europe and are in the same family as carp and goldfish. I could always be wrong though.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jetajockey said:


> The term 'roach' is probably just a regional slang for small baitfish like the various shiner species in the area (some of which are beautiful, btw, look up pteronotropis signipinnis or pteronotropis welaka for example). The actual roach fish I believe are found in europe and are in the same family as carp and goldfish. I could always be wrong though.


Its actual name is blacktail shiner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Are there any shad where you fish? Preferably gizzard shad - that would be my go-to bait, the bigger the better.

You obviously found a place the stripers like to hang, and I'll bet there's a cold water spring nearby. If you know where such a place exists, I would concentrate my efforts there - at night, and as quietly as possible. Before depth finders had water temp capabilities, my water temp gauge was bare feet on the bottom of an aluminum boat.

If you don't know where cool water is located, try slow-trolling your live bait *downstream, *pulling with your trolling motor on low speed. 

Hook your live bait inside the mouth and up through its nose with a circle hook that matches the size of the bait. DO NOT put the rod down for one second, or you will lose that outfit. Rodholders work better than holding the rod because they don't telegraph your presence until they're hooked up.

Good luck, and let us know how you did.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The next roach we catch up here in NC, I'll take a pic of it....they are dark and look just like a mini grass carp....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> The next roach we catch up here in NC, I'll take a pic of it....they are dark and look just like a mini grass carp....



Where you staying dude! I think those are bedbugs!!


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Jason said:


> The next roach we catch up here in NC, I'll take a pic of it....they are dark and look just like a mini grass carp....


Maybe some kind of chubsucker.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jetajockey said:


> The term 'roach' is probably just a regional slang for small baitfish like the various shiner species in the area (some of which are beautiful, btw, look up pteronotropis signipinnis or pteronotropis welaka for example).  The actual roach fish I believe are found in europe and are in the same family as carp and goldfish. I could always be wrong though.


Correct - regional slang! I have called the black tail shiner a 'roach' all my life. About a year ago I was curious what they really were and called FWC in Panama City and got the common name.....black tail shiner.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Ol Stripers, People think striper fishing is only good in the winter, fish gotta eat."
> 
> Cathunter, I'm so glad you made that comment. I got in a big argument on this forum this past winter about stripers being caught in the summer...I've done it as have many of us. We just don't target them in the summer very often.
> 
> As a boy it was my job to catch the roaches for bait, I was a kid and up to the challenge of those lil bait stealers.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Correct - regional slang! I have called the black tail shiner a 'roach' all my life. About a year ago I was curious what they really were and called FWC in Panama City and got the common name.....black tail shiner.


Never thought to use them for stripers. I may try to find some to give it a go. I've done pretty well using sabikis but chumming them up and throwing the 1/4" mesh ahi pro cast net makes it a quick effort, although people always look at me weird when I pull out the cast net in freshwater. One time I even had a county cop stop and tell me that it was illegal.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jetajockey said:


> Never thought to use them for stripers. I may try to find some to give it a go. I've done pretty well using sabikis but chumming them up and throwing the 1/4" mesh ahi pro cast net makes it a quick effort, although people always look at me weird when I pull out the cast net in freshwater. One time I even had a county cop stop and tell me that it was illegal.


Its not illegible as long as you are not catching game fish


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Small mesh crab trap or lone one with screen. And use bread in the middle. Set it in a foot of water and fill a bucket full of river roaches. Use to load up on them to run bush hooks at night on Log Lake many moons ago


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

I always wondered if the state stocked some sort of big shad years ago on yellow. One year around traywick lake (just around the corner from log lake ) we caught herds of huge 8-12 inch shiner looking things bream fishing. Never seen any that big after that.


----------

